# Post Your Favorites Part Two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Back by popular demand! We had so many great shots
this year, most agreed we needed a second go round.

So, Here We go! Post up your (5) five favorite shots of 2009 that didn't make the
first Favorites thread.  It was a tough choice for my first 5, so here's some of mine.

Looking forward to seeing all the great shots to come.


----------



## quinn (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful shots DRB.I think you been chompin at the bit to git to postin.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

quinn said:


> Beautiful shots DRB.I think you been chompin at the bit to git to postin.



Thanks!!
Yeah, and to shootin too. Come the 5th., I'll be out and about


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2009)

Ohhhh F1's gonna be mad at you! 


Another great round of shots David.

I doubt I can find 5 more of mine but I'll try.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

Whooo Hooo!! 
DRB, I still Love that shot #2 at the Dillard House!!

For me, well, obviously the sunrise shot I took this last Monday would have made my top 5 but since yall just saw that one, here are 5 more of my favorites...in no particular order.
I can only hope that 2010 ends up as great as 2009 did...a great year in Photography!!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome shot DRB... Where was that buck in the snow ?


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jason made me do it

He'll be alright Cricket. He's loading up on pics!!!

Jason, Great choices!! I love the 1st one, well all of them and
one day I'm going to get another gator shot!!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 30, 2009)

Love the sunset and waterfall Jason. I never get the colors I see in a photo of a sunset.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2009)

cre8foru said:


> Awesome shot DRB... Where was that buck in the snow ?



Thanks Cre8!  Cades Cove, One of my favorite places.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 30, 2009)

cre8foru said:


> Love the sunset and waterfall Jason. I never get the colors I see in a photo of a sunset.



Thanks!  The sunset was amazing that night...just after a storm had passed. Yea, I was quite please the way the colors turned out...just as I saw it.
The waterfall, well, I shot that with DRB by my side...awesome!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Jason made me do it
> 
> He'll be alright Cricket. He's loading up on pics!!!
> 
> ...



Boy for y'alls sake I hope your right!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Whooo Hooo!!
> DRB, I still Love that shot #2 at the Dillard House!!
> 
> For me, well, obviously the sunrise shot I took this last Monday would have made my top 5 but since yall just saw that one, here are 5 more of my favorites...in no particular order.
> I can only hope that 2010 ends up as great as 2009 did...a great year in Photography!!



Love that gator shot Jason!


----------



## quinn (Dec 30, 2009)

My two favorite subjects.


----------



## quinn (Dec 30, 2009)

Great shots Jason.I still think we should do favorite five of the month.


----------



## quinn (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm really fond of this one.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice ones Quinn!
Whats in the bucket in shot #2????


----------



## quinn (Dec 31, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Nice ones Quinn!
> Whats in the bucket in shot #2????



Thanks..Errrr.We call it the gut bucket.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 31, 2009)

*Heres my second 5*


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quinn and Brow, Super nice additions!!


----------



## xs5875 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here they are...


----------



## cornpile (Dec 31, 2009)

Im just glad to be a part of this.Its wonderful to compare and learn from some great artist.You guys take some pro quailty photos.It amazes me every time I look.Keep em comin


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ditto that Cornpile!!!!! Great shots XS.  That Mill shot is well deserving of the attention it received.

One of my goals this year is to get one of those star trail shots. I have an idea in mind, just gotta
find the right location.


----------



## xs5875 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shoot....mines nothing compared to that magazine quality stuff up top! I luck up every once in a while and get a good one...I think my camera shutter count is up to nearly 5000 and I maybe have 20 images I really like~~~


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep! I know the feeling! but that's what keeps us shooting.
It takes a lot for it all to come together, I can't tell you the number
of times I've went on a shoot to get something and
take a boat load of shots and still not get what I was looking for


----------



## JasonF (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice shots yall!!  Keep em comming...loving all this eye candy yall are postin!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice shots.Dang cornpile,can I see a picture of the buck you shot with yer gun.You got some real nice ems with yer camera.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2009)

Great shots Cornpile & XS!


----------



## cornpile (Dec 31, 2009)

quinn said:


> Nice shots.Dang cornpile,can I see a picture of the buck you shot with yer gun.You got some real nice ems with yer camera.


Heres one I got last year.Hunted a long time to get one with a droptine.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 31, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Great shots Cornpile & XS!


Thanks Crickett


----------



## xs5875 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks all..good shots everyone!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2009)

*My 5*

The first 2 are my top favorites. Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

The girl and the dog is one of my favorites, the new avatar cracks me up.
Looks just like my dog wanting a treat.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep, Li'l Bit with the doggie is definitely one of my favorites. It shows a connection between the two subjects as well as a connection between photographer and subject(s). It's one of those photos that just has that certain "feel" to it. It's not a cold, posed, production line type portrait... It's a slice of LIFE!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 31, 2009)

*here's one of mine..I really didnt have that many photos I like in 2009*

Common Yellowthroat with Maple leaf background bokeh.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 31, 2009)

David, not sure if it was this year or not, but the shrimp boat pic is one I remember very well... you absolutely nailed that one bud!!!

I love that picture


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Excellent bird shot as usual Cre8 and I love love love that background.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> David, not sure if it was this year or not, but the shrimp boat pic is one I remember very well... you absolutely nailed that one bud!!!
> 
> I love that picture



Thanks Haven, Yeah that was in last years favorites.
Happy New Year my Friend!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> The girl and the dog is one of my favorites, the new avatar cracks me up.
> Looks just like my dog wanting a treat.



He wanted that carrot soooo bad! 



Browtine said:


> Yep, Li'l Bit with the doggie is definitely one of my favorites. It shows a connection between the two subjects as well as a connection between photographer and subject(s). It's one of those photos that just has that certain "feel" to it. It's not a cold, posed, production line type portrait... It's a slice of LIFE!




Thanks Chris!(I'm lovin' this smilie tonight!)


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 1, 2010)

It's been a while and I don't want anyone thinking the Nikon broke down...

Here's a couple of my favorites of the 09 granddaughter.

Nice work everybody.  I really enjoy checking out the fine work you've been doing.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well Well, Congrats Ron!!!!!  I know you and JoJo are proud of that cutie.
Good to hear from you and awesome pics!!


----------



## JasonF (Jan 1, 2010)

Whooo Hooo, look who decided to drop in!! Nice shots of your grand daughter Ron...she's beautiful!!
Crickett, nice additions!  I like the dog and daughter shot as well as the pumpkins!!
cre, love the contrast in color!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 2, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Heres one I got last year.Hunted a long time to get one with a droptine./QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice.I guess it's a lot easier to let them walk when you KNOW there's bigger ones out there.
> Great additions Cricket,Ron ,cre8foru,xs5875.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 2, 2010)

Great shots and thanks all for sharing em.  Hard to believe some of these are the second cut.  Course I've gotta say the RonFritz's definitely is first cut.  Congrats on the addition to the family tree.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jan 3, 2010)

Well looks like y'all couldn't wait to get a chance to re post some more of your pics

 I get to do it too

Seeing, and enjoying, all of your fine works again is neat

BTW nice to see ronfritz back (hopefully), I see you have not lost your skills in your time away

here are a couple of my 09 favorites, 1'st shot is a P and S shot (got to get a plug in for the P and S cameras too )


----------



## Hoss (Jan 3, 2010)

*Found a couple to add.*

Went back and pulled out a couple more.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok - first three shot with little Sony P&S (gator from moving airboat) and last two of my favorite little models!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hoss, Leo and WV, Excellent!!!!


----------



## hootnhollar (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is one from Biloxi Mississippi at the 2009 SKA National Championships Day 1 Checkout.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice shots yall!!    All of them!!
This thread is on a roll...keep em comming!!


----------



## hootnhollar (Jan 3, 2010)

These were taken on my cell phone, nothing special but talk about an absolute breath taking sunset.  If they appear blury its because we were running down the river when I took them.


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Jan 4, 2010)

*pics*

first one is my blue tick coonhounds


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2010)

bluetickboy199 said:


> first one is my blue tick coonhounds
> 
> second a picture of an albino deer my friend in newnan shot
> 
> third is a pic of my friends dog



Cute Blueticks! My Daddy had a Bluetick hound when I was a kid. 

Never seen an albino buck before!

The pic of your friends dog is too funny!


----------



## leo (Jan 5, 2010)

Lot's of fine Fav's so far, here are a couple more of mine to share


----------



## JasonF (Jan 5, 2010)

Hahahahaha!!!!
Thats funny with the dog in the hotdog bun!!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 5, 2010)

JasonF said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!
> Thats funny with the dog in the hotdog bun!!



X's 2


----------



## cornpile (Jan 5, 2010)

Leo,that thunderhead cloud shot is excellent.Looks like you were up in the clouds when you snapped it.Beautiful lighting.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 5, 2010)

Here they are......


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2010)

Great additions Smokey. I just absolutely love that one of Toi. She is so purty!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome, awesome shots Leo and Smokey!  Love 'em!


----------



## quinn (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet shots we got going up in here.


----------



## leo (Jan 6, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Leo,that thunderhead cloud shot is excellent.Looks like you were up in the clouds when you snapped it.Beautiful lighting.



Thanks, Cornpile that shot was taken while doing one of my beach walks at the gulf... I do not usually bother with daytime sky shots unless it really has a lot of contrast and stands out, but something kept drawing my attention back to that ...


----------



## Smokey (Jan 6, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Great additions Smokey. I just absolutely love that one of Toi. She is so purty!





wvdawg said:


> Awesome, awesome shots Leo and Smokey!  Love 'em!



Thanks.
Yep, ole Toi aint a bad looker to be 25 years old.


----------



## sparky (Jan 6, 2010)

those are some amazing pics,ya'll do a great job ! thanks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 6, 2010)

JasonF said:


> Thanks!  The sunset was amazing that night...just after a storm had passed. Yea, I was quite please the way the colors turned out...just as I saw it.
> The waterfall, well, I shot that with DRB by my side...awesome!!




Scared me Jason I thought for sure we'd see that one of the guy with a thong on takin pics 

Smokey AWESOME choises but i really like that one of you and Sam on the porch 



You folks have posted some MIGHTY FINE SHOTS for the second go round


----------



## quinn (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's another.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 20, 2010)

well yall go and post all these great pics while i was gone and then bury the thread 3 days deep !!!! i see how it works now !!!! 

great shots everyone, i see a ton that belong under glass !!! i will have to see what i can come up with, it was hard enough on the first 5 !!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> well yall go and post all these great pics while i was gone and then bury the thread 3 days deep !!!! i see how it works now !!!!
> 
> great shots everyone, i see a ton that belong under glass !!! i will have to see what i can come up with, it was hard enough on the first 5 !!!



I was wondering where your second five was.I just thought you were holding out.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 20, 2010)

man i need a 5 favorite frog, bird,plane,leaf etc. etc. etc.  i have a haaaaard time pickin' out favorites !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2010)

F1 Those are awesome!!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice shots feral.I think the desat flags are way too cool.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks yall .  it sure is tough picking favorites !!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 21, 2010)

wish I had yalls talent, my rebel has the ability to take those kinds of shots but most of the time we have operator error.....here are a few anyway.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2010)

i love that last pic !!!! she matches the rainbow beautifully !!!


----------



## 98triton (Feb 1, 2010)

JasonF said:


> Whooo Hooo!!
> DRB, I still Love that shot #2 at the Dillard House!!
> 
> For me, well, obviously the sunrise shot I took this last Monday would have made my top 5 but since yall just saw that one, here are 5 more of my favorites...in no particular order.
> I can only hope that 2010 ends up as great as 2009 did...a great year in Photography!!



How do you make the waterfall look like that?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 1, 2010)

i ain't jason, but a slow shutter speed on an overcast day will give you that result .


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 1, 2010)

These are a few more I like


----------



## Browtine (Feb 1, 2010)

My first time playin' along but these were definitely some of my favorites from 2009. Found them on my Flickr account last night. Still haven't gotten into my old hard drive...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris I still love the one of Baby Girl's feet! That's photo is just soooo cute!


----------



## quinn (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice additions guys.I still have one left.


----------



## JasonF (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome yall!!
I thought this thread was done retired but it's great to see the pics are still comming in!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 1, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Chris I still love the one of Baby Girl's feet! That's photo is just soooo cute!



Thanks. Yeah, that's one of my all time favorite non-portrait type shot of her. It's insane how much she has grown since that was taken though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

Taken a few years ago, this is one of my favorites.


----------

